# Rough Side or Smooth ?



## Peresh

Ok gents!

Which side do you hold the ammo in ...rough or smooth side of your leather pouch ?

I tried both ways and wasn't able to tell much difference in accuracy but curious what you guys think.

Peresh.


----------



## M.J

I like smooth side out better.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Here are some answers for you!!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5478-rough-side-or-smooth/page__p__56492__hl__%2Brough+%2Bside__fromsearch__1#entry56492

Cheers - John


----------



## Flatband

Smooth side in for me! Flatband


----------



## e~shot

Smooth in, Rough side for hold for me


----------



## drgreen

i like smooth outside


----------



## keeco

Smooth side out.I have delicate skin.


----------



## smitty

For shooting light target style bands, I use the smooth side out and keep the rough side trimmed close. When I use heavy bands I will put the rough side out for a better grip.


----------



## Peresh

I have seen no difference in accuracy. The smoother outside allows a smoother release and release is what matters. The rough grip on the outside sure allows a better grip.

Yo Gary - No blisters yesterday!


----------



## Roy

I have also shot them both ways. I have not noticed any difference. I do know with the rough side out you can get a little better grip with the stronger band set ups. But if you go for pure appearance I think smooth side out gives it a cleaner look. Hey it is a 50/50 chance LOL. take care Roy


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It depends a lot on the leather (thickness, stiffness and nap). Some leather works brtter with the smooth side out and other leather works better with the rough side out. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NoSugarRob

smooth side out. its more pleasing to the eye for me.


----------



## tubeman

smooth side out for me, release more uniform


----------



## philly

I'm with Tex, depends on the pouch, I use it both ways.
Philly


----------



## BullsEyeBen

Smooth in. Habit I guess, recon you get better grip on the projectile, but got some new leather lately and the smooth seems really grippy. Could be down to the leather but I dont think either will make too much diff. See whats best for you-


----------

